# Does anyone know where to get an Axolotl (Mexican Walking Fish)?



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

My Local Fish/Reptile shops carried them about 3 years ago but, now I can't find them anywhere. If anyone has any information it would be much appreciated. Thank you!

http://www.bountyfishing.com/blog/images/axolotl.jpg


----------



## Maztachief (Oct 3, 2008)

By the way: 
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/27503150

Maybe you should find an alternative


----------



## TBS_Dave (Oct 6, 2008)

You can get them from Mexico, but you'd better hurry, they are going fast


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

These were all over the news today. Going extinct. Look like neat little guys


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah, I love reading about them, they are so interesting, to bad they are going extinct. That would be sad if they were to completly disappear.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

Go to Caudata.org and lurk for a while


----------

